

Talented Web Programmer - smasher

Can anyone recommend a talented web development firm or developer, preferably one who specializes in social web applications?  We are a startup company that is well financed through angel investors and are looking for a very talented firm/programmer(s) to create our custom social web application with unique features not found in white label social networks. The firm/programmer(s) needs to be an experienced PHP programmer, who has fluency in AJAX and MySQL.<p>We initially underestimated the complexity of our proposed site and hired two "top" web developing firms, who were unable to create what we require.  Now, a year after our planned launch, we are having to start the programming from scratch.  We already have a sixty page technical scope and detailed designs of what the site will look like how it will function.<p>Location of the web firm or programmer is not important to us.<p>We appreciate any recommendations you can offer us.
John
======
smasher
To clairfy, the technical scope document consists of Photoshop mockups of
nearly every page of the site, and each mockup has a page description of
functionality. This is intended to ease the development process, not increase
it. This way, the site can be easily broken down in to phases. Ideally, we'd
like to find a development team with whom we may have a longer-term
relationship. We realize this size project will not have a 1-month turnaround
and can even be launched in stages.

~~~
bootload
_"... Ideally, we'd like to find a development team with whom we may have a
longer-term relationship. ..."_

most of the teams here, build product (their own) and don't work by the hour ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FiveWorlds.html>

------
mixmax
I might be able to help, depending on exactly what you want and what you are
willing to pay. Shoot me a mail if you like, my adress is in my profile.

------
davidw
To me, this sets off warning signals...

~~~
lurkage
Me too. Sixty pages of specs? That alone is enough to destroy them.

------
sanswork
Smasher, could you forward some more details to shawn@sanswork.com please? I
think I can help you out having worked on a large number of social networking
applications including a couple of situations like you're in where nothing was
produced for a long time by previous developers.

------
msfthater
You guys smell like Sloanies .... And the smell stinks!

